# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Ferocious Bears Chasing you.:(

## Beetard

:Sad:       hi to all u people out there.    who have, or heard of anyone having reoccuring dreams about bears.    I dont know what the significance is. ive bought numerous dreams books since i can remember..  
                 I live across the street from a provincial park where there is alot of bears.   But it has never really bothered me.     bears are okay creatures, just as long as u dont bother them. They wont bother you...but its  ONly in my dreams that make it so horrific and so disturbing that i am writing about this today.....    ever since i can remember.   back to when i was about 3 i can remember only having nightmares about bears chasing me.  or being in my house.  it sounds very immature. but its gotten to the point where i wake up in the middle of the night sweating and scared shitless. At my age. (18)         In my dream  i am running and cannot get anywhere!.       does anyone have the same things???.   or am i just one of those indiviudals who has a fucked up mental disorder? ahahhah           anyone got ne info. plz message me.           or email.           [email protected]

----------


## Curios

Weird you bring up bears.  I never try to figure out people dreams because there is too may variables but I can tell you.   When my stepbrother got shot last year his older sister had a dream..he came to her as a big brown bear.  When she described this bear it was so vivid and emotional i cant  exlpain it but she said that it was him letting her know he was fine and in a better place.

----------


## evangel

I've had a few similar ferocious bear dreams... Chasing me, then when I tried to convince myself I had power or control over them since they were in MY dream, thus part of MY imagination, I expected them to submit  -At that point they become even more ferocious -And since I feel pain in my dreams, the ferocity turns to clawing and biting  :x     -probably not as painful as real pain would be, but still discomforting and frightful. Still when this type occurs, I have found myself coming up with ways to protect myself like "conjuring" up shields, swords, guns, or other means of shelter to avoid whatever is chasing me. Do you like bears or dislike/fear them?

The hardest thing about chase dreams is that there is usually so much fear involved that you cannot focus well enough to gain authority -even if you're aware that it is just a dream. After you have them again and again, though, you might develop ways to either change the course of the dream emotionally to gain an upper hand on the fear.

----------


## Curios

Maybe try going to the zoo and hanging out and observing the bears.  Could possibly help overcome some fear.  I seen a show on discovery channel where this dude goes to and alaska and wanders around the grizzly bears and just observes them.  I bet his bear dreams are cool.

----------


## zwishenzug

I think that what causes nightmares the most is being afraid of them as you fall asleep.  What helps me is to understand that no matter how horrific, morbid, or disturbing a dream is it cannot hurt you (unless you had a heart condition   ::?:  ).  You will always wake up safe and scared.

Also I think if you're able to confront these bears in your dream, it will be good for you.  Maybe just stop running and turn around.  Let them maul you to wake you up.  Or tell them to stop (maybe they will, maybe they won't).  Soon you might find that it's not as frightening when you get used to being taken out by them.  And that loss of fear will be what eventually eliminates them, or their power, from your dreams.

----------


## redneck

Like I told the guy with the buffalo charging him....Stop, turn around and demand the bear stop. Ask him who he is and what he represents, then demand a gift from him for penance from chasing you. There is no telling what he will give you. He may sing to you or give you brilliant scenary or may give you a trout from the stream. Try it  :Exclaim:

----------


## jacobo

holy crap. ive had that dream. i was in a warehouse when theres a scrape on the metal siding of the warehouse. i look out and there are 2 bears sitting there. they see me and start chasing me, but it feels like im running through waist deep water and i cant move my legs fast enough. then i get malled. ive had the same dream with gorillas. luckly theres no pain... yet.   ::shock::

----------


## will.i.am

To dream that you are being pursued or attacked by a bear, denotes aggression, overwhelming obstacles and competition. You may find yourself in a threatening situation. Alternatively, bears symbolize the cycle of life and death and renewal.  It may signal of period of introspection and thinking. The dream may also be a pun on "bare". Perhaps you need to bare your soul and let everything out into the open.

----------


## Lucius

Online dictonary interpretation..dont always rely on them.(obviously that was one) I mean if you are dreaming of them since you where a kid I dont think it means that..rather if your still dreaming about the bears it might point out that your still afraid of your childhood dreams, that you are afraid(subconsiously) that they might still come to haunt you.

You must get rit of the tought that the bears will come and haunt you, you must convince yourself bears will no longer become hostile. Of course this might as not be so easy..one way that is recommended to get rit of nightmares is to meditate(or simply relax) and start day dreaming. Imagine your nightmare, the bears chasing you, but then make it a diffirent ending for instance. Imagine you step up to the bears and feet them some fish, imagine them becoming kind and peaceful. Imagine them liking you and licking you. Imagine cute fluffy bears ^_ ^

Also use bears as a dreams sign, whenever you see a bear know that you are dreaming, tell yourself before you sleep that if bears show up you are dreaming, whenever you see a bear you are dreaming(you dont really see bears in daily life, if you do ,just do a RC) If you realise you are dreaming you can deal with the bears by using positive energy and making them harmless. Dont use violence, answering this kind of agrresion with aggresion doesnt solve anything(so dont go and shoot them or anyting lol)

----------


## mr_happy

I have those kind of dreams all the time. I'm always running from something, usually dinosaurs. But I always use my skills to evade them and I survivie and/or escape being mauled in every dream. I find it refreshing and fun to have one of those dreams. Adding excitement to life, even if it's a dream is good. A dreamsign I have is picking up a ringing phone and not being able to answer it because I can't talk. The only problem is that once I realise I am dreaming, the dream just stops like I just pressed pause, and I can't restart it. I guess the running dreams for me symbolize my enjoyment of competition. A good thing to do about your bear dream is to take out the bears. I know the other guy said otherwise, but I find that facing your fears with brute strength helps. But that might just be me.

----------


## Lowercase Society

First of all- Welcome! to beetard and mr_happy

Second-have you ever tried standing up to them, or perhaps you should learn how to gain lucidity and will them away, and have peaceful dreams, or just wake yourself up when you dont enjoy the dream...i know how scarry that feels, cause when i was a small child to the age of 14 or so, i had a reccuring dream of a werewolf comming after me, and i wanted to piss my pants every time i had that dream.






> Blessed is she who clearly sees the wood for the trees.
> To obtain a birds eye is to turn a blizzard into a breeze.[/b]

----------


## Ev

Well, since this tread had been brough up...
Once I had such dream. I was in a deep forest with only a bow in my hand. As I walk deeper I see a very clear and bright passage to my left. I look there and guess what I see? About 100 meters away is a bear that rushes in my direction. I shoot at him from the bow, but it's useless. 
I start escaping from the bear and eventually end up in my bathroom.
Bathroom has no door, only the window and the bear is under it. I begin to talk to him. I promise him tons of meat I have in the fridge if only he will let me go... I dont remember anything else...

I surely enjoy humanoid opponents much more then wild animals...

----------


## Dream_Walker

I've had bear dreams before too. I was walking in a forest and I saw this bear and he saw me, so I just kept walking hoping he wouldn't care.  ::?:  Then he started chasing me down! I scaled up a tree jumped off that onto the top of some house but the bear followed me onto it, I then jumped off that back onto the ground where the bear chased me down again. I knew that I couldn't outrun him so I turned around, faced him and punched him in the head a couple times but it was no use. He killed me.  ::blue::

----------

